# Pantry Moth Larvae



## gjmq (Apr 4, 2013)

During the summer, we had a pantry moth problem that was seemingly solved by the end of august. Since then, we haven't seen any moths. However, during mid-October, we began seeing ONLY larvae/worms all over the kitchen ceiling. We are not actively seeing where they are coming from, nothing new appears while observing for a few minutes, but every day, after removing a batch of 10, sure enough ten more worms are spread out later in day or morning. I am out of the loop as to what is going on here? In the summer, you could clearly see the entire process, cocoon, larvae/worm, and then certainly the moths, and moths mating. Where are these larvae coming from so consistently/rampantly? Advice to clear this ceiling is appreciated. Food is well-sealed.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If by "food is well sealed" you mean that EVERY bit of pasta, spices, flour, cereal, etc. is in the solid plexiglass boxes with a tight lid like you get at bed, bath and beyond, ok. If you. Just looked and saw that the PACKAGES themselves are sealed, start again...because the moths burrow through the plastic, cardboard, etc and live inside the things. Basically, take everything out of the cupboard.....and insect bomb the thing, and then wash everything down. Then take everything in a sealed can or unopened bottle, wash it off, and put it back. Throw out all of the boxes of whatever. Sealed spices should be ok if in a jar or sealed can. But anything with a lid that slides aside (paprika, anything with a slide aside cover, toss). Then put a couple of those pheromone traps in the cupboard. Ron


----------



## gjmq (Apr 4, 2013)

Any explanation on why zero moths, and where the larvae are coming from?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

gjmq said:


> Any explanation on why zero moths, and where the larvae are coming from?


They hatch from inside the cartons. There is bug eggs in most of the flour products that are produced. If you look closely, you'll see rat hairs as well. There are actually allowable levels of both. Bon appetit!


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

If you get some Allure Indian Meal Moth traps you find that you do indeed have adults, but kit is possible that you have eliminated or reduced the adult population and now the young are emerging, or you could have brought in something that was carrying eggs.
The source of th infestation can be fairly far away from where you are finding the larvae.


----------

